# What is the best calking to use



## m and h

How long can i expect caulk to last on a nail head around a pipe collar and on flashings. What is the best brand?


----------



## Grumpy

Any polyurethane will last EZ 10 years or longer. Some neoprene are rated for 30 years but I don't beleive it. Solar Seal or Vulkem are equally as good and top of the line.


----------



## seeyou

m and h said:


> *How long can i expect caulk to last on a nail head around a pipe collar and on flashings.* What is the best brand?


Better than caulk, nail a clip down under the flashing so the nail is covered and bend it back over the flashing. The only place I face nail is the last ridge cap.


----------



## Billy Luttrell

m and h said:


> How long can i expect caulk to last on a nail head around a pipe collar and on flashings. What is the best brand?



Each person has their own preference, I for one prefer Geocel or Lexell. Alot of ppl like the NP1 products which I am not a big fan of.

Location and weather can be huge factors, here in Birmingham, Alabama, we have such huge variations in weather with year round nearly 100% humidity that I just use what I am comfortable with and trust which is what I listed above.


----------



## gtp1003

I have used solar seal for over 15 years no problems no leaks. everyone uses something diffrent but there is a warranty if im not mistaken. Never a leak dating back 15 years when i was shingling. hope it helps. OH it has a 50 warranty. just remembered. sorry i trust it fully and have so since they came out with it and well it has not failed me yet. have used to in a repair situation to re seal the shingles with a very small bead. hope this helps its just what i have used and when selling thats all i would order. thats 10 years.


----------



## jimsonburg

Caulk is important inside and outside a home.GE Silicone 2 is probably the best caulk on the souk. It is used to stop or minimize water infiltration immediately.


----------



## m and h

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## MGP Roofing

I use a locally manufactured product from Holdfast NZ, Ive never had a problem. Anywhere the mastic is exposed and critical to the weathertightness of the roof, I sprinkle granules over it, hides the mastic and also protects it from the high UV levels we have here.
I use neutral cure silicone for gutters, metal roofing etc.


----------



## PTROOFING

Goecel Tripolymer 2300 or NP1 is all we use.


----------



## Perden Construction

I really like solar seal. The stuff is pretty easy to work with, lasts at least 10 years from what I've seen, and just try to take the stuff off once it's cured. 

NP1 lately has been so hard to use, most of the time not even coming out of the tube without breaking a caulk gun. A couple supply houses around here have even stopped carrying it.

I like Geocell products too but don't think that their sealant is as good as solar seal. I do use the roof cement they make though.


----------



## Roofmaster417

seeyou said:


> Better than caulk, nail a clip down under the flashing so the nail is covered and bend it back over the flashing. The only place I face nail is the last ridge cap.


That's a concept.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I use Vulkem or Karnak.


----------



## DFWRoofing

NP-1 fan


----------



## RooferJim

different types of caulking for the particular need. there is no such thing as one type does all. For chimney and reglet work I like Tremco dymonic. I Hate Geocel.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## shinglebroker

Np1 is a great caulk to use it is getting more expensive


----------



## apehangeralfy

I like OSI Quad, Geocell and Lucas... For bull in a tube I prefer Tampro SBS


----------



## Palm Beach Roofing

*Silicon is the best if you want to keep the water out*

Try silicon if you really want to keep the water out. It is clear and will bead the water right out of the joint. Roofing West Palm Beach


----------



## ExpertStormRepair

The two brands we use are, Geo-Cel....and Quad.... Quad is available at home depot for about $5.50..... www.expertstormrepair.com


----------



## 1985gt

Palm Beach Roofing said:


> Try silicon if you really want to keep the water out. It is clear and will bead the water right out of the joint. Roofing West Palm Beach


 
It will also contract and pull out of the joint with little to no effort.


----------



## flatroofing

A little spending but I use S20 Water Block from Firestone
hope this helps.


----------



## jjshaggy

flatroofing said:


> A little spending but I use S20 Water Block from Firestone
> hope this helps.


 water block? huh? im a np1 fan myself


----------



## 1985gt

Now I dont use Firestone EPDM products but im guessing water block is the same as water stop by versico. If it is that would be the last stuff I use for general caulking. It goes under edgemetal, or between wall and flashing, and around drains.


----------



## Grumpy

apehangeralfy said:


> I like OSI Quad, Geocell and Lucas... For bull in a tube I prefer Tampro SBS





ExpertStormRepair said:


> The two brands we use are, Geo-Cel....and Quad.... Quad is available at home depot for about $5.50..... www.expertstormrepair.com


OSI quad is window and siding caulk, it says so right ont he tube. It is acrylic based and will not last long on a roof.


----------



## Grumpy

flatroofing said:


> A little spending but I use S20 Water Block from Firestone
> hope this helps.


 Um, I'm not sure on the number "s20" But I have a case of firestone water block in my garage and I don't think it's caulking by any stretch of the imagination. Maybe it's a different formula, but would be odd they'd name caulk water block.


----------



## Grumpy

RM Lucas is making a pretty good line of caulk. I got a couple cases the other day and would compare it to Solar seal.


----------



## jjshaggy

1985gt said:


> Now I dont use Firestone EPDM products but im guessing water block is the same as water stop by versico. If it is that would be the last stuff I use for general caulking. It goes under edgemetal, or between wall and flashing, and around drains.


 exactly:thumbup:


----------



## jlarson49

Well, it depends on the type of roof and what your using for. For a lot of Dallas roofing contractors Pro-Seal 34 is fairly popular for metal roofs; it's UV protected, instant seal, but pretty much sticks with most surfaces. Also, you have to consider if painting will be required. If you want flexibility silicone-based or polyurethane-based is good, but you can't really paint over it. Latex-based is able to be painted over though. So some things to consider, but I would make sure caulking is essential because you don't want to have to go back and remove it for some reason.


----------



## Gordo1473

I switched to geocel few years back. used vulcum for years but started seeing when caulk was on for several years on metal it would release on metal side. Got tired of fixing leaks. Was not a fan of np1 and silly cone is for kitchens and bathrooms.


----------

